# Do you guys mind If i switch wcg teams? EDIT: not going to switch. so nvm



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi

it turns my friend who i used to write articles for (on a small tech site) is really into WCG too and he wants to make a little team for us. I know i just joined, btw i put nearly 300,000 points to TPU team it so far  but is that okay? I mean you guys won't mind or hate me for it will you? :c

I kinda feel bad though:S

Also everyone here is so helpful and supportive, you will still help me out even if i join our little team right? 

Wait, can I be in 2 teams at once? That would solve this problem. o_o


----------



## hat (Mar 6, 2019)

Well, the real point of this project isn't to buff points for one team or another, but rather to work towards the goals the project is for in the first place. That's how I look at it, anyway. I doubt anyone else is going to resent you for jumping ship, either...

Still, if you want to support multiple teams, that's possible too (at least, I think so). You could sign up on his/her team in the same way you did for us, and switch however many rigs to that team, leaving whatever else on team TPU. That would be the simplest way to do it. You would probably go to the boinc manager > projects tab > click WCG in the list > click remove on the left panel, then re-add WCG to that machine's boinc manager (using the Tools menu at the top), only this time, you're doing it at team whatever, not team TPU. That's how I imagine it would work, anyway.

Failing that, you can just create another account entirely at WCG, leaving one on team TPU, and joining the other team with the other account. Then you remove WCG in the same way I suggested in the last paragraph, only this time, when you re-add it, you do so under the new account you created, which is registered on the other team.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 6, 2019)

hat said:


> Well, the real point of this project isn't to buff points for one team or another, but rather to work towards the goals the project is for in the first place. That's how I look at it, anyway. I doubt anyone else is going to resent you for jumping ship, either...
> 
> Still, if you want to support multiple teams, that's possible too. You could sign up on his/her team in the same way you did for us, and switch however many rigs to that team, leaving whatever else on team TPU. That would be the simplest way to do it. You would probably go to the boinc manager > projects tab > click WCG in the list > click remove on the left panel, then re-add WCG to that machine's boinc manager (using the Tools menu at the top), only this time, you're doing it at team whatever, not team TPU.


Actually I want to say with TPU. And you're right honestly it's about helping find cures for diseases, that's what I love about it. I can own super cool hardware and powerful CPU's (building and maintaining is my hobby) and help humanity while I'm doing it :3
Honestly I just felt really bad about switching teams and now _i'm not going to_. I will say I want to stay with TPU cuz.


----------

